# Marrying epoxy



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If I were to be using it for a household project I would try it.

If I needed it for structural integrity on my boat - NOPE.

I have tried it with GFCI and Raka and had a very interesting end result. The two products mixed together in the mixer just fine. Spread it on and as they went to cure, they separated and never completely cured. Although they became hard and dry, it never achieved any strength above hand breaking.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

NOPE! Just a slight variation in formulas is enough to ruin the whole batch. Even mixing an old and newer batch from the same manufacturer can lead to curing issues on occasion.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't do it. The small amount you might save isn't worth the time and expense required to fix a layup that isn't cured properly.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Tip the resin jug in to a mixing cup for a couple hours to collect the last few ounces and use it up, but don't mix it with the other brand. I mix on a scale now and will never use the pumps again anyway. I made a couple of errors on big batches that I blame on the pumps.

Nate


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you for you input!! I guess deep down I knew the answer but was trying to be a lazy cheapskate


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

X2 draining into cups.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

If your not going to use I'll be happy to purchase.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dadvocate said:


> If your not going to use I'll be happy to purchase.


I will end up using it, but wanted to use the quicker option instead of having to measure each 3 or 6oz mix (I never mix more than that amount now since it's so hot this time of year). I was just trusting the pumps up to now...


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

If you want to use the last of you Bateau stuff and do it by weight 70-30 is the ratio. I find it a lot easier to mix this way and it's super accurate even in very small amounts if you have a scale that measures grams.
JC


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I used the last of it with tall but skinny measuring cups. Glad I didn't mix the brands together, the new stuff has a much more viscous resin, but similar viscoucity for the hardeners... 

If I choose the weight method, how many grams would be close to 3 liquid oz? I just want ballpark, I know one measure is mass and one volume


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

yobata said:


> ok so maybe this is a terrible idea, but I'll take any experienced opinions.
> 
> I have a little bit of epoxy resin and hardener left over from Bateu but not enough for the pump to siphon out. I just bought more epoxy from another vendor, and would like to marry the bottles because the new epoxy is a different shape bottle that won't accommodate the pumps and it did not come with new pumps. Both "brands" are 2:1 ratio mixes and both are slow hardener.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I would say def. No...just because the ratio is 2:1 means nothing. You may be mixing chemistries. Example:. Polyamides, cyloaliphatics, and polyamides can be 2:1 mix ratios but they are completely different animals. The hardener might not mix properly with different resins etc..in my humble opinion, the few bucks you save is not worth the potential headaches..

-Walt


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

yobata said:


> I used the last of it with tall but skinny measuring cups. Glad I didn't mix the brands together, the new stuff has a much more viscous resin, but similar viscoucity for the hardeners...
> 
> If I choose the weight method, how many grams would be close to 3 liquid oz? I just want ballpark, I know one measure is mass and one volume[/QUOTE
> 
> Roughly 75 grams..


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

75 grams..


----------

